# Emergency Treatment in France - Probable Refund



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

Four weeks ago I broke my ribs in France and eventually went to the emergency department at the hospital.

They X rayed me and diagnosed 5 broken ribs and sky high blood pressure. They gave me prescription for pain killers and BP tablets.

My EHIC card had expired! So I had to pay 73Euro at the hospital and 53 Euro at the pharmacy.

I had written the money off as good value and too difficult to claim back. Especially not wanting to up my next travel insurance premium!

But I found a phone number to the "Overseas Healthcare Team". Called them and found the key that put me through to the "claims for treatment". A nice lady took my NI number and details and is sending a claim form.

I asked her what could I claim. She said probably 100% providing I have the receipts.

So I will follow the process and see what happens!

0191 218 1999 put it in your mobile phones! That's a UK number as it's our NHS making the refund.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Ken - good to see that they are flexible with this. 

It's a timely reminder for people to check the expiry date of the EHIC card, and renew it in good time - it has a life of 5 years. 8)


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ken 
I was ill last Sept in France. Had to call out a doctor. Total for his services and perscription came to near a hundred pounds. Went the same route as you are doing and got a full refund. It does take some weeks so hang in there. 

Regards 

Phil


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Ken38 said:


> clipped........My EHIC card had expired!


Thanks Ken, for the timely reminder.

I must admit that I had forgotten that ours needed renewing at the end of March, and have just renewed online, >>here<<.

Glad to hear that you managed to sort out your claim.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You can also renew quite a few months in advance of it expiring. Ours would have run out while we are in Spain so I renewed back in September.

Andy


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder. Thanks for the link jocknrita, just renewed our online. Ran out yesterday.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

My husband needed to attend A&E last year in France. We produced his EHIC card and after giving details of our address etc he was treated (very well) and we went on our way. 

A month after we arrived home we received an invoice for the cost of the treatment which was around 90 Euros. 

On the invoice there was a paragraph stating that payment must be received within 15 days of the date of invoice or steps would be taken to recover the money. 

Rather threatening we thought as this wasn't even a reminder and more worryingly it had taken 21 days to arrive!

We passed it to our Insurers who handled it for us.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

It's just the standard form. I received two of these after two appointments, including one for emergency laser treatment on a retina. We have simply sent the money, it wasn't enough to make a fuss, but as you say the form takes ages to arrive. However my form said that it was 15 days after receipt of the form. The EHIC money had already been deducted. I did have a third appointment though and haven't been sent a bill for that.
The percentage of the cost payable depends on what medical treatment is given, and is the same percentage that the French pay, though they would usually have private top up insurance.
lala


----------

